# Logitech Mäuse: bei welchen Modellen lässt sich das Scrollrad mit Funktionen belegen?



## Kreon (28. Januar 2012)

*Logitech Mäuse: bei welchen Modellen lässt sich das Scrollrad mit Funktionen belegen?*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus (von Logitech).

Bereits getestet habe ich die G400, jedoch gibt es damit folgendes Problem: 
Ich kann alle Tasten mit einer beliebigen Funktion belegen, inklusive der mittleren Maustaste, es ist jedoch nicht möglich
hoch- und runter-scrollen mit einer anderen Funktion als eben hoch- und runterscrollen zu belegen.

Jetzt gibt es natürlich auch noch andere Alternativen wie die G500 / G700 / G9x.
Ist es bei diesen Modellen möglich das Scrollrad (hoch / runter - nicht die mittlerer Maustaste selbst) mit Funktionen zu belegen?
Die G9x hat ja sogar ein 4 Wege Scrollrad - kann ich dort theoretisch 4 Funktionen drauf legen?

Meine 20 Euro Billigmaus - Sharkoon Fireglider - ist dazu in der Lage, daher hat es mich sehr gewundert als ich dieses Feature bei der G400 nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß es leider nicht, aber womit würdest Du das Rad denn gern belegen? In Spielen lässt sich das Mausrad normalerweise immer belegen, wie man es gerne möchte.


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Januar 2012)

Also meiner G500 kann ich da auch keine andere Funktion zuweisen, zumindest finde ich nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Kreon (28. Januar 2012)

Naja, in RTS (wie z. B. SC2) konnte ich bei meiner alten Fireglider die F-Tasten (z. B. F2, F3) auf die Funktion "Hoch- und runterscrollen" legen und damit über die Scrollfunktion die Areahotkeys belegen bzw. wieder aufrufen.
z. B. Strg+F2 speichert den Bildausschnitt XY, drücke ich dann F2 / Mausrad nach oben, springt der Bildschirm wieder an die Position xy.
Und das Mausrad ist eben schneller und intuitiver zu erreichen als die F2 Taste auf der Tastatur. Ingame (SC2) lässt sich sowas nicht einstellen.


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2012)

Ist es denn bei anderen Gamingmäusen (Roccat, Saitek, Razor, usw) denn dann wenigstens möglich die Scrollfunktion zu belegen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Bei der Fireglider geht es ja offenbar, d.h. generell kann es möglich sein - aber warum willst Du denn überhaupt eine andere Maus? Ist denn zB die G400 merkbar besser als die Fireglider?

Was man machen könnte: Bilder der Maussoftware suchen, vlt. auch bei Tests. Da kann man oft sehen, ob in der Maussoftware auch für die Scrolltasten was umbelegt werden kann.


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2012)

Irgendjemand hier im Forum wird ja wohl ne Gamingmaus haben, die nicht von Logitech ist. 
Meine Fireglider hat die viel beschriebenen Probleme, wie man sie auch auf Amazon nachlesen kann.
Scrollrad geht manchmal nicht, oder in die falsche Richtung; beim Druck der mittleren Maustaste springt der Mauscursor manchmal auf dem Bildschirm hin und her; die linke Maustaste hat Spiel nach links und rechts; beim Verändern des Profils über den Treiber (1 nach 2, oder 2 nach 1) zerschießt es mir meine eingespeicherte DPI Einstellung (aus 3 Einstellungen, wie ich es gerne haben möchte, macht er jedesmal wieder die standardmäßigen 6), usw....


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab eine Kudos, aber da müsste ich erstmal die Software draufmachen, um zu sehen, ob man schon unter Windows dem Scrollrad was anderes zuweisen kann. Da ich scrollen fürs Scrollen brauche  kam ich nie auf die Idee, diese Funktion umbelegen zu wollen. 


ps: meine Fireglider ist einwandfrei, und die weitaus meisten Rezensionen sind ja sehr gut. vlt. einfach nur mal reklamieren. Bei dem preis stimmt halt ab und an vlt. die "Zusammenbauqualität" nicht, das kann man reklamieren.


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2012)

Ich bin für die Preis auch absolut zufrieden mit der Maus, aber in einem Spiel wie SC2, muss eben jeder Klick sitzen, da kann ich mich nicht mit solchen Kleinigkeiten rumärgern. Die Maus ist leider schon mindestens ein Jahr alt. Wird wohl schwer mit reklamieren. Entweder sind die Fehler erst in letzter Zeit aufgetreten oder ich habe es bisher nie richtig gemerkt, da ich in anderen Spielen meist nur die linke und rechte Maustaste gebraucht habe


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Kudos, aber da müsste ich erstmal die Software draufmachen, um zu sehen, ob man schon unter Windows dem Scrollrad was anderes zuweisen kann.


 
Sieht wohl so aus, als ob das 4 Wege Scrollrad sogar 4-fach belegt werden kann: Kudos Gaming Mouse Speedlink - Vielseitige Gaming-Maus im Test - Peripherie - PC-WELT
Die Frage ist nur, was sich hinter dem Drop-down Menü verbirgt? Sind hier nur andere Mausbefehle möglich (Linksklick, rechtsklick, Taste 3, 4, usw, oder auch so wie von mir gesucht normale Tastaturbefehle möglich)

Jetzt müsste ich nur die Ergonomie testen. In diesem Punkt hatte Logitech bei meinen Händen bisher immer die Nase vorn.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Ich werd das mal später testen, was man bei der Software alles machen kann.

Ich HATTE mal eine Taste mit "G" belegt, damit ich damit die Granate bei zB CoD werfen kann, aber dummerweise klappte es nicht, dass man die Granate länger festhalten konnte, also: ich drückte die Taste und hielt sie gedückt, aber trotzdem wurde die Granate sofort geworfen.


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2012)

Hätte keinen Einfluss auf meinen Verwendungszweck, dass die Tastenhaltedauer nicht übereinstimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Okay, bei der Speedlink Kudos kannst Du es so machen: in der Software kannst Du eine Aktion aufzeichnen, zB "F2 drücken" - dann geht man ins Hauptmenü, klickt auf die Taste der Maus in der Grafik, die man umbelegen will, und weist die zuvor aufgezeichnete Aktion dann der Taste zu. Somit kannst Du auch zB "F2 drücken" auf "Mausrad auf" legen, und seitliche Klicks der Maus sind auch belegbar.

Zudem hast Du fünf Profile, die mit der Farbe der LED auf der Maus angezeigt wereden, und pro Profil auch vier dpi-Werte, die wiederum mit der Anzahl an LED-Balken auf der Maus angezeigt werden. D.h. du kannst auch zB das Profil "Rote LED" für Windows benutzen mit normaler Scrollfunktion für Browser usw. und ein Profil "Blaue LED" zB für SC2, wo dann die Scrollfunktion eine zuvor aufgezeichnete Aktion ausführt.


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2012)

Super, das hört sich doch gut. Habe inzwischen noch etwas recherchiert und die Roccat Kone+ hat dieses Feature ebenso. Jetzt werde ich beim nächsten Händler mal "Probehalten" und mich dann entscheiden. Thx


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Januar 2012)

vielleicht gehts damit:
uberOptions: Enable all options on all buttons in SetPoint - uberOptions


----------



## Kreon (29. Januar 2012)

Würde das nicht eher hierhin gehören?
Oh, wait......! 

Edit: Ich sehe gerade das hochwertigere Modell G700 benutzt noch die Set Point Software 6.x im Vergleich zur G400 (Logitech Gaming Software 8.x). D. h. entweder viel Fummelarbeit bei der G700 ohne Sicherheit ob's klappt oder gleich zur Kudos oder Kone+ greifen.

Ich werde erstmal Probegreifen müssen.


----------

